# Torque spec for 4hp Tecumseh flywheel nut?



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Could someone tell me what to torque the flywheel nut on a 4hp Tecumseh? Didn't get it tight enough and it sheared the key. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can find links to download service manuals for most Tecumseh engines in the sticky post thread in this section. They will have torque specifications listed in them. 

If you can post the model and spec number off your engine, I can find the torque spec for your engine.


----------



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks. Will probably be sometime this weekend before I can get the model number posted. This engine came off of a Craftsman mower.


----------

